# Best app for snowfall totals?



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone Have a app for snowfall totals. I’ve been using national weather service but don’t get all the info I need. Seems like theirs nothing that shows specifics. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Weatherworks but it’s expensive, I’m following in case there’s something cheaper or free


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here you go

*Daily Data Between Two Dates**Milwaukee Area (WI)**MKEthr*

*Date *​*Snowfall
(in)*​​2021-01-01 2.6​​2021-01-02 0.0​​2021-01-03 T​​2021-01-04 0.2​​2021-01-05 0.0​​2021-01-06 0.0​​2021-01-07 0.1​​2021-01-08 T​​2021-01-09 0.0​​2021-01-10 T​​2021-01-11 0.3​​2021-01-12 0.0​​2021-01-13 0.0​​2021-01-14 T​​2021-01-15 0.3​​2021-01-16 1.5​​2021-01-17 0.3​​2021-01-18 0.1​​2021-01-19 1.1​​2021-01-20 T​​2021-01-21 0.0​​2021-01-22 0.0​​2021-01-23 0.0​​2021-01-24 1.8​​2021-01-25 T​​2021-01-26 5.9​​2021-01-27 0.0​​2021-01-28 0.0​​2021-01-29 0.0​​2021-01-30 2.6​​2021-01-31 6.5​​2021-02-01 0.0​​2021-02-02 0.0​​2021-02-03 0.0​​2021-02-04 1.7​​2021-02-05 T​​2021-02-06 T​​2021-02-07 0.0​​2021-02-08 T​​2021-02-09 0.0​​2021-02-10 0.0​​2021-02-11 0.6​​2021-02-12 1.2​​2021-02-13 2.2​​2021-02-14 M​​*Sum: *29.0​​*Count: *44​​*Average: *0.7​​*Median: *T​​*Low Value: *0.0​​*High Value:*6.5​​


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

shawn_ said:


> Weatherworks but it's expensive, I'm following in case there's something cheaper or free


Here's yours

*Daily Data Between Two Dates**FREEHOLD-MARLBORO (NJ)**USC00283181*

*Date *​*Precipitation
(in)*​*Snowfall
(in)*​​2021-01-01 0.15​0.0​​2021-01-02 0.75​0.0​​2021-01-03 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-04 0.32​0.0​​2021-01-05 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-06 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-07 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-08 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-09 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-10 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-11 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-12 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-13 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-14 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-15 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-16 0.85​0.0​​2021-01-17 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-18 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-19 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-20 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-21 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-22 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-23 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-24 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-25 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-26 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-27 0.18​0.0​​2021-01-28 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-29 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-30 0.00​0.0​​2021-01-31 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-01 1.10​7.6​​2021-02-02 1.02​1.5​​2021-02-03 0.08​0.7​​2021-02-04 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-05 0.04​0.0​​2021-02-06 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-07 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-08 0.62​6.0​​2021-02-09 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-10 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-11 0.18​2.0​​2021-02-12 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-13 0.00​0.0​​2021-02-14 0.00​0.0​​*Sum: *5.29​17.8​​*Count: *45​45​​*Average: *0.12​0.4​​*Median: *0.00​0.0​​*Low Value: *0.00​0.0​​*High Value:*1.10​7.6​


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here you go
> 
> *Daily Data Between Two Dates**Milwaukee Area (WI)**MKEthr*
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I'll compare to what we have at various locations. 
Areas of Milwaukee can very an inch or more at times. Also, sometimes there's lake enhancement. 
We record what's on site and bill accordingly. If there's drifting, totals could even double.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'll compare to what we have at various locations.
> Areas of Milwaukee can very an inch or more at times. Also, sometimes there's lake enhancement.
> We record what's on site and bill accordingly. If there's drifting, totals could even double.


Ya, a lot of places to choose from...
Too many...


----------



## Driftbuster2 (Feb 14, 2021)

We have had disagreements with a few of our customers in the past on total snow fall so we started putting in our contract that we go off of what our local airport reports. I understand this may not work for everyone but we're in a smaller city and it's definitely put an end to any disagreements with customers.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

https://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=Muskego,+WI&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2021&m=2&d=14


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

This is free, see what you think


shawn_ said:


> Weatherworks but it's expensive, I'm following in case there's something cheaper or free


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Driftbuster2 said:


> We have had disagreements with a few of our customers in the past on total snow fall so we started putting in our contract that we go off of what our local airport reports. I understand this may not work for everyone but we're in a smaller city and it's definitely put an end to any disagreements with customers.


Be careful with that. Sometimes for one reason or another they don't report. It comes up looking like no snow. I had a FORMER customer dispute an event because the airport didn't record. 
You're better off using what's on site.


----------

